# SoCalZ Meet (Orange County, CA) This Saturday!



## 240Z_Master (Oct 31, 2004)

Hey Guys

I'm new to this forum but I'm here to invite everyone to our SoCalZ meet.
We're another forum but most of us guys are from Orange County / Los Angeles CA.
This invitation is going out to all hard core car enthusiasts who love cars, none of that rice burner 30foot wing stuff.

So if you're in the area, and can make it to our little monthly gathering, our meet is going to be @

November 6th (This coming Saturday) @ 6-7PM
Brooklyn Pizza
5205 Warner Ave.
Huntington Beach, CA 92649

We usually get around 15 Z's and a lot of Silvias, Maximas, Supras and a lot of nice cars in general, it's mainly just a car meet and everyone is invited. We're trying to get more Nissans because we're hard core Nissan.
If you need more information, stop by www.socalz.org or email me directly [email protected]

Thanks guys for your time, Quoc
AIM = "APT107XQUOC"

Here are a few pictures from our September gathering... http://socalz.org/gallery/socalz94/

http://maps.yahoo.com/dd?ed=T.STFf9...ngton+Beach,+CA+92649-4060&tcountry=US&tdesc=


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

Im down 98 200sx se


----------



## 240Z_Master (Oct 31, 2004)

Dude, coming from Lake Elsinore? That's hard core, bring more people to caravan with and thanks for hitten us up!

Plenty of Nissans for ya!


----------



## 240Z_Master (Oct 31, 2004)

UPDATE!!!
The meet will still start at the same time at 6PM. (This is unchanged)

But since the time has changed and it has gotten darker earlier, we are showing up at about 5PM, just to hang out some more, but don't be worried that it starts at 6PM.

If you can show up at 5PM, cool.
Any questions [email protected]

Thanks guys...


----------



## 240Z_Master (Oct 31, 2004)

Thanks to everyone who showed up, the meet was a great success and met with good feedback.

Next months meet will be...

December 4th, 5PM
Brooklyn Pizza
5205 Warner Ave
Huntington Beach, CA

(On the corner of Bolsa Chica & Warner in the Ralphs Parking Lot!)

Below are photos from Novembers Meet, sorry if I didn't get the chance to take photos of your cars.

http://oneshotsports.com/z/november_meet/


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

240Z_Master said:


> Thanks to everyone who showed up, the meet was a great success and met with good feedback.
> 
> Next months meet will be...
> 
> ...


 nice pics i was gona go but had to work late but c u in saturday in ocean side :cheers:


----------



## 240Z_Master (Oct 31, 2004)

HEY GUYS! It's that time again, we're having our monthly meet.


Here is the info again...

This Saturday 12/4/04 @ 5PM

Brooklyn Pizza
5205 Warner Ave
Huntington Beach, CA

(In Ralphs parking lot on corner of Warner and Bolsa Chica)

Pictures From Last Meet
http://www.oneshotsports.com/z/november_meet


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Hi all --

I missed Dec. (nephew's B-Day party) but when's Jan.'s meet, if there's one planned, I'd like to go check it out (even if it is in my lowly B12 Sentra)?


----------



## 240Z_Master (Oct 31, 2004)

January 8th is the next one. Keep me in contact if you have questions. Thanks


----------

